
How many people died at Hiroshima and Nagasaki? - CapitalistCartr
http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2020/08/04/how-many-people-died-at-hiroshima-and-nagasaki/
======
8bitsrule
How many died (easier to count) is only part of the picture when it comes to
disasters. How many badly injured? How many unaccountably died young?

In the ensuing cold war, what was the cost to the world economy and in human
misery?

The answer is that war and oligarchy depends on such uncertainties.

"Who controls the past controls the future: who controls the present controls
the past." — George Orwell

